# when do i ovulate



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi ive suffered with pcos for years and never had periods at all ive had 3 goes at ivf and have a boy age 5 and a girl aged 10 mths since having jessica i have 28 day cycles wow i know but i start spotting on and off from 28 days then a week later get a full blown period is my fertile days from 14 days after the spotting starts or after my proper bleeding starts


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Hun,

My advice would be try the digital ovulation kits by Clearblue... they are fab and our clinic told us to use them to find out when I was ovulating before having IUI treatments. You basically wee on the stick and if you are ovulating a smiley face appears on the digital part of the stick and if not you get a blank circle.   xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i agree with lady g i would use an ovulation kit but i also have spotting shortly before my actual period, now i dont have pcos but my gp told me to take it from my first full day, but i dont know if it works differently if u have pcos. i would try one ov test 14 days after first sign of spotting and again 14 days after first full flow, maybe do that for say 3 months to give u an average and at least then u will be able to tell at which point to test xxx


----------

